# Macbook ram upgrade ?



## applemacmaniac (May 7, 2007)

Hi im thinking about buying a new macbook, but to upgrade to 2gb of ram seems expensive off the apple website , and ive found some ram cheaper elsewhere , does anyone know whether my applecare would be void if i upgraded it myself ? Thanks


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Applecare isn't voided, as long as you don't mess anything up when you're inside. (On the MAcBook it's dead easy to upgrade RAM, so messing things up shouldn't be a problem).

The only issue is that the 1GB of RAM that the MacBooks (2.0 versions only) come with are 2 x 512 sticks, so if you want 2 GB you're gonna have to get two 1GB sticks yourself. And Apple loves blaming 3rd party RAM for problems, so if you ever have problems with your MacBook, and you don't have the apple RAM in there, that's one of the first things they'll say is wrong.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> ...and you don't have the apple RAM in there, that's one of the first things they'll say is wrong.


Genius bar technicians will blame third-party RAM even if it's not at fault, yet everyone flocks to Apple Stores with their problems regardless. 

Most reputable independent AASP's better deal with Macs with problems if they have third-party hardware installed.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> Genius bar technicians will blame third-party RAM even if it's not at fault, yet everyone flocks to Apple Stores with their problems regardless.
> 
> Most reputable independent AASP's better deal with Macs with problems if they have third-party hardware installed.


'tis true. But the $40-90 "diagnosis fee" at most indies has people scared maybe? Genius Bars are free, even if your computer's ot in warranty still (for diagnosis at least).

That being said, I've had some excellent service at some indie AASP's before, so I'm not counting them out either.


----------



## applemacmaniac (May 7, 2007)

*Thanks , what about new osx ?*

Thanks for all your help guys , im definately gonna go and buy a black macbook , or do you think i should wait for the new version of osx to come out ? Thanks


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

it all depends if you don't need a laptop right now and can wait until october


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jonmon said:


> it all depends if you don't need a laptop right now and can wait until october


Or whether or not you really mind paying the $149(-ish) for Leopard.


----------



## applemacmaniac (May 7, 2007)

*Thanks - i'll wait*

Hi guys thanks for all your answers , i will just wait a while to see what happens !


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I just picked 2GB of RAM for my MacBook (already installed) for $58 (AR) +GST & $10 shipping.

Went to Redflagdeals.com and found it there.
RFD: Popular Deals from the Last 7 Days - Canada's Hot Shopping Deals, Coupons, and Freebies!
scroll to the bottom, "Corsair 1GB DDR2 SODIMM Notebook Memory $27.99 AR @ NCIX.com"

Very easy to install. Found instructions on Apple.com/support


----------



## olias (Sep 11, 2006)

NCIX also sells Mushkin Apple guaranteed memory...
Here ---> Linky I've had 2 sticks w/o problems for 5 months now.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

CdnPhoto said:


> I just picked 2GB of RAM for my MacBook (already installed) for $58 (AR) +GST & $10 shipping.
> 
> Went to Redflagdeals.com and found it there.
> RFD: Popular Deals from the Last 7 Days - Canada's Hot Shopping Deals, Coupons, and Freebies!
> ...


Wow, thanks for linking. Just ordered 2GB for my Mac mini.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i bought my corsair mac memory from ncix as well

it's $79 now, but i bought them when they were on sale for $59


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I suppose the ram requirements for the newest MacBooks (2.16 Ghz) are the same? I don't like to have to match (2) 1 gig sticks. Is there faster and slower ram (2-2-2- / 3-2-2)?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> I suppose the ram requirements for the newest MacBooks (2.16 Ghz) are the same? I don't like to have to match (2) 1 gig sticks. Is there faster and slower ram (2-2-2- / 3-2-2)?



I'm not sure I understand the last part of your question.

The RAM requirements for the MacBooks have not changed. You don't have to match the sticks, but you do gain (some would say marginal) performance if you match.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

csonni said:


> I suppose the ram requirements for the newest MacBooks (2.16 Ghz) are the same? I don't like to have to match (2) 1 gig sticks. Is there faster and slower ram (2-2-2- / 3-2-2)?


2-2-2 / 3-2-2 are latency numbers from PC100 and PC133 RAM.... they do not have any relationship to the DDR2 RAM today

Currently, all DDR2 SODIMMs offered on the market are CAS Latency 5. There are a few manufacturers making full size DIMMs at CL 4, but these are rare and relatively expensive. So from a speed point of view, all DDR2-667 RAM modules that are compatible with the Intel Macs, shoud be running at the exact same speeds.

Keep ... ahem ... looking for better prices than NCIX's current on the Corsair Apple 1 Gb SODIMMs and 2 Gb kits, and 2 Gb SODIMMs, with no mail in rebate hassles.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Is this compatible with the new MacBooks? If so, you can't beat the price- almost like 2-for-1.

http://tinyurl.com/2cc36p

Nope. I checked MacTracker specs on the MacBook. 200 pin is required. This one is 240.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Canada Ram looks to be a good source for the proper ram. They say sale price, but I'm wondering if it's a big savings. I am also wondering if it's a good idea to jump into upping the ram (actually, replacing both sticks since I want to go for 2 gigs) as soon as I recieve the MacBook. Maybe it's a good idea to put it through its paces first to make sure there are no issues? For a week or more? If I immediately switch both sticks of ram, it may be complicated to contact Apple about any problems that may surface.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, I've just done the upgrade (2x1GB of Corsair ValueSelect RAM). I can confirm that this RAM is fine in a Core Duo Mac mini, 1.66Ghz (Late 2006).

I'm running Rember right now, just in case...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

John Clay- I can't seem to find that ram on youur link.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> John Clay- I can't seem to find that ram on youur link.


Updated my post with a link for you.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Is this compatible with the new MacBooks? If so, you can't beat the price- almost like 2-for-1.
> 
> NCIX.com - Buy Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-5400C4 2GB 2X1GB PC5400 DDR2-667 CL 4-4-4-12 240PIN Dual Channel Memory - TWIN2X2048-5400C4 In Canada.
> 
> Nope. I checked MacTracker specs on the MacBook. 200 pin is required. This one is 240.


No, it's not. It is also an SDRAM stick, vs the SODIMM required by all Intel Macs, save the Mac Pro.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Thanks. Do I dare order and install in my MacBook which is on its way? Does "Value" mean a lesser grade? What is the safest bet- going with cheaper or top-of-the-line?


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

Macs have always been fickle when it comes to 3rd party ram. Some works, some absolutely will not even with the same specifications.

Your best bet is to get ram that is geared towards a Mac (doesn't have to be the most expensive but tends to be higher in price than other ram on the market). Generic PC ram will always be hit or miss.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

So far I've got 8 of those sticks installed in 6 Mac Minis and 2 iMacs, without any problems. The last one they shipped me was actually Corsair Mac Memory. Highly recommended.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Canada Ram doesn't have the new 2.16 Ghz MacBook listed. I'm assuming it would fall under the 2.0 Ghz?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Canada Ram doesn't have the new 2.16 Ghz MacBook listed. I'm assuming it would fall under the 2.0 Ghz?


It would, yes.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

^ Updated.

Also, we have now tested and are offering guaranteed 2 Gb modules for MacBook Core2Duo machines, allowing a 3 Gb total.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

But that would not be "matched" ram. Does one take a hit in performance by mismatching?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The gain of the extra GB should outweigh the loss of mismatched RAM.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I suppose upcoming Leopard is going to want all the ram you can throw at it. I would think 2 gigs would be enough, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------

